# Welche Drehzahl am FU einstellen ( Parameter 160/161, 170/171)



## lieuthnant (27 Juni 2014)

Ich habe 2 Motoren mit jeweils folgenden Daten:

U=400 V in Stern betrieben
I=2,75 A
N=1710 U/min
F= 50Hz
Ratio= 60
Durchmesser meines Fahrwerks = 175mm

Jetzt möchte ich wissen, wie ich aus diesen Daten die Drehzahl ermittle, welche ich beim Frequenzumrichter einstelle  um eine Geschwindigkeit von 20m/min zu erreichen ???????
Eine andere Frage noch: kann ich am Frequenzumrichter eine Drehzahl einstellen, welche grösser als die Drehzahl des Motors ist????
Geht der Motor dabei nicht auf Dauer kaputt???


----------



## SPS-freak1 (27 Juni 2014)

Also solange das ein handelsüblicher Asynchron Motor ist, kannst du relativ bedenkenlos bis 83Hz gehen. Um auf deine Drehzahl zu kommen musst du deine Geschwindigkeit bei 1710 (50Hz) berechnen und alles andere ist dann nur ein Dreisatz.

Prinzipiell kannst du einen Motor durch Frequenz oder Spannung nicht kaputt machen, was ihn sterben lässt ist der daraus resultierende Strom bzw bei zu niedriger Drehzahl die fehlende Kühlung.


----------



## zako (30 Juni 2014)

Dein Antriebsrad hat einen Umfang von 175mm * PI = 550mm.
Wenn Du eine Geschwindigkeit von 20m/min brauchst, muss das Rad mit 36,38 Umdrehungen/Minute drehen.
Bei einem Getriebe von i=60 muss der Motor mit 60 * 36,38 = 2183 rpm drehen.
Hinweis: Eine Frequenz von 50hz und 1710 rpm passen nicht zusammen - hat der Motor ggf. 60Hz/1710rpm?


----------



## controlmyhome (1 Juli 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ...hat der Motor ggf. 60Hz/1710rpm?



Das wird wohl so sein.

Am FU muss dann die Eckfrequenz entsprechend auf 60Hz gestellt und die Grenzfrequenz auf 60Hz*(2183/1710)=76,6Hz. Die 2183rpm habe ich aber nicht nachgerechnet.

Solange der Motor etwas überdimensioniert ist, wird er keinen Schaden nehmen.

In der Praxis kann man die zweipoligen Motoren auch mit 200Hz betreiben - gut ausgewuchtet - ohne dass es den Rotor zerlegt. Natürlich wird das kein Hersteller schriftlich bestätigen...


----------



## zako (1 Juli 2014)

controlmyhome schrieb:


> In der Praxis kann man die zweipoligen Motoren auch mit 200Hz betreiben - gut ausgewuchtet - ohne dass es den Rotor zerlegt. Natürlich wird das kein Hersteller schriftlich bestätigen...



200Hz ist z.B. beim 1PH8 überhaupt kein Thema, siehe 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/46484744
Da sind z.B. Drehzahlen mit 12000rpm angegeben - je nach Lagerung auch bis zu 20000 möglich.
Und da gibt es noch die Motorspindelhersteller, da ist man auch mal bei über 1000Hz Ausgangsfrequenz. Da brauchst Du aber dann auch einen Umrichter, der das kann.

Obiger Motor hat sicherlich vier Pole und nicht zwei.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Der Eck Frequenz sollte doch höher eingestellt werden wie die aus endliche Sollwert des Drehzahl ?
in dieses fall glaube ich 87,5 Hz.

Oder bin ich da falsch.

Bram


----------



## controlmyhome (1 Juli 2014)

@zako:

Ich glaube nicht, dass man die 1PH8 Serie mit einem herkömmlichen Asynchronmotor vergleichen kann.

Zwar kenne ich diese Motoren nicht speziell, sie sehen aber sehr nach Spindelantrieben aus, die explizit für höhere Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind.


Und ja, er hat vier Pole. Da ein Magnet immer zwei Pole hat die ein Polpaar bilden, hat dieser Motor vier Pole in zwei Polpaaren. Leider wird die Paarigkeit umgangssprachlich oft als Poligkeit ausgedrückt.

Laien gegenüber sollte man natürlich fachlich korrekt auftreten. Entschuldige, dass ich diesem Fauxpas erlegen bin.



@tieffliegender Wohnwagen  ( sorry )

Die Eckfrequenz beschreibt die Frequenz, ab der am Motor die volle Nennspannung anliegt. Gemäß der U(f) Kennlinie wird die Spannung vom Stillstand bis zur Eckfrequenz hochgefahren.

Im Stillstand fließt zwar bereits der Nennstrom (Parameter Stromgrenze), die Spannung beträgt jedoch nur wenige Volt da nur der ohmsche Wicklungswiderstand überwunden werden muss - und damit ist auch die elektrische Leistung sehr klein.

Erst die durch den im Betrieb auftretenden Schlupf wird wegen der Gegeninduktion eine immer höhere Spannung nötig, um den Strom aufrecht zu halten.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 Juli 2014)

> @tieffliegender Wohnwagen  ( sorry )
> 
> Die Eckfrequenz beschreibt die Frequenz, ab der am Motor die volle Nennspannung anliegt. Gemäß der U(f) Kennlinie wird die Spannung vom Stillstand bis zur Eckfrequenz hochgefahren.
> 
> ...



Meine da eigentlich wenn man z.b. ab 50hz aufwärts regelt du die ECK Frequenz nicht genau auf deine MAX Drehzahl einstellen kannst. Zuminst war das so bei der (ältere) Baureihen von SEW. Wer weiß ist das heute anders oder von Fabrikant unterschiedlich. Heute zu tage in meine jetzige Arbeit setzen wir kein FU Umrichter ein so bin ich nicht mehr auf letzte stand.

Bram


----------

